

Good keyboard for programmers? - 11031a
http://www.typematrix.com/2030/features.php

======
jdietrich
The most important ergonomic feature of my keyboards is capslock being
remapped to ctrl. If I have to stretch to reach a conventional ctrl key, I am
in severe pain within a single working day. A good keyboard for ordinary users
perhaps, but not developers.

Also, why put keys where I would naturally rest my palms?

------
nathanb
I personally will not even consider a keyboard which is not split (i.e.
"ergonomic"), simply because after typing on one for the past decade I cannot
go back to regular square grid keyboards without feeling as though something
is horribly, horribly wrong.

------
steverb
Looks cramped to me, but I may have sausage fingers.

It also isn't an IBM Model M.

~~~
ciupicri
I have the same problem with some regular keyboards as well although I don't
have thick fingers. Why are manufacturers making smaller buttons beats me.

------
jc-denton
Apple wireless keyboard.

